# Red Oak Burl



## Gary Max (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me start off by telling you folks that SWMBO has spent the last three months working on this finish---we had a battle with tannic acid and like never got-er-done.
I have a buyer coming in from out of state next week to see this table.
The top is a Red Oak Burl slab----the hollow base is Box Elder---the white power cord is for the lighting. Base is trimmed in red oak.
Hope you enjoy because this was really fun to build.


----------



## R2 (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a handsome piece of wood! Ilove natual things like that because they show off the surprises in store if we are lucky enough to find and take advantage of them.[8D][8D][^]
What finish did you use?


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to order a marine grade polly from west marine that
was a moisture cure urethane. Getting the tannic acid out of the wood was the hard part. I finally got mad and ran a high pessure air line up to the wife shop and used my 5 hp T-30 to blow the pores dry--- I found a cleaner that was used for dewaxing wood between the two of them we finally won.
It really comes down to the fact that if you work long enough you can do just about anything.


----------



## Fred (Dec 29, 2007)

Neat table. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 29, 2007)

The table top is 28 by 24 inchs--[8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2007)

AMAZING piece of wood, Gary!!

Hope it's sold this week!!!


----------



## TBone (Dec 29, 2007)

That's two pieces of artwork.  One by mother nature, the second by you.  Good work.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful table!


----------



## LEAP (Dec 29, 2007)

That is extremely cool, a real show piece.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job Gary,
 That is one sharp looking table


----------



## Grizz (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd be so afraid to try anything with that piece of wood.  You did it justice.  Beautiful piece!!!  [:0]


----------



## txbatons (Dec 30, 2007)

That's a crazy piece of wood! I like that a lot! Good job all around. Hope you make a killing on it.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW!!! very nice congrats on winning the battle

SHane


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful work. 
You made this work of mother nature into a work of art!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Table


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary,
   How did you get that wood out of my shop without me noticing? [}]
Seriously though that is beautiful. I showed the picture to a friend of mine and went nuts and wants it for his tv theater room.

Mike


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice table. I bet is was hard not turning it into pen blanks.


----------



## Hiram33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Very Nice 
how much does it weigh


----------



## GregoryBWilson (May 10, 2008)

Sorry everyone but I cannot look at a piece this size without thinking how many blanks can I get out of it.


----------



## Gary Max (May 10, 2008)

Gregg----the funny part----I tried  selling Red Oak Burl pen blanks here and no one wanted any of them.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 10, 2008)

SWEET!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!!![^][^][^][^][^][^]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 11, 2008)

Gary,
You have brought the art of woodworking to a new level.  Amazing.  I too was thinking about how many blanks you could have gotten.
Rob


----------

